# feeding upside down catfish



## fishiiboy (Jun 24, 2009)

Its been about 2 days since i bought an upside down catfish. It lives with other goldfish. I tried feeding it but the goldfish would hog all the food before it reaches the catfish. Also i tried sinking the food but the upside down catfish doesnt bother eating. Im feeding it gold fish flakes. I tried feeding at night but the goldfish would always hog the food.

how can i feed my catfish?


----------



## fishiiboy (Jun 24, 2009)

Bump bump bump


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you have the wrong fish in the wrong environment ; feeding it the wrong food.
goldfish need cool water..
the catfish (synodontis nigriventris i assume) likes temps around 78-82F... needs hiding places .... and a varied diet of foods formulated for tropical fish...


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

well like lohachata said you need to get your cats outta there. gold fosh are cold water fish, while your new cats are warm water. another important thing to be mentioned is that goldfish produce A LOT of ammonia waste which is terrible for fish. this could possibly lead to the death of your new upside-down cats. 

another important thing to think about is that these catfish come from the synodontis family. they do well in hard water with a high pH. they would do well in an african cichlid set-up. (not a gold fish)


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

wrong food and wrong fish


----------



## JackiePerkins81 (Sep 22, 2009)

My friend sold me two 30 gallon fish tanks. The one he gave me had what he called a Lacey Catfish but looking i find it under Lace Catfish, what kind of fish can be put in the tank with the catfish? I have him in there with 2 XXL Drift wood pieces and a small drift wood cave, and plastic plants, with gravel, temp is staying between 78-80. 
I am new to this breed of fish and was going to see if anyone would be able to help me out please..


----------

